# SailNet newbee;



## fullkeel7 (Apr 16, 2008)

My membership is maybe measured in minutes, but I can tell already some site members have deeper unresolved issues than their boats! I'm having a ball so far....great stuff! In addition it looks like there's a wealth of info among the insanity. Nice site! Well done! 

Was introduced to sailing some 15 yrs. ago by a fellow workmate and been hooked ever since. He bailed out of sailing, boat and all, and left me with the addiction! Well, after two Lazers and a small Cape Dory(which I totally restored for the next owner), I'm still looking for that perfect cruiser. I found my perfect soul mate three years ago(married for almost 1 yr.), but can't seem to find 'that boat'. Oh well, it is said that the boat will find you, not the other way around. It has only been a 7 year search...one should not rush into these things, but I have a real prospect in mind that has bitten me good! This boat could be a real diamond, but right now she's a listing lump of coal as the song says. I'm sure I will find some good advice from site members in the drop down forums(still finding my way around). Suggestions on which forum to address?

I am looking forward to enjoying SailNet in the future, it's been a blast so far!
And I've learned much already. Thanks. Bob.

Sailors tombstone: "My Worse Day Of Sailing Was Much Better Than This"


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome Bob! lots of good folks here! visit the AFOC thread quite often! post a pic of yourself for Giu. he makes a nice scrapbook with all member photos he sends out for x-mas! also post a pic of your soulmate.
welcome again!
BJ


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet Bob. As you've found out, it is a great site. As for pirate's suggestions, well that will be a real test of how long you've been lurking here and what you've learned. Good luck with your search.


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

Issues? We don' needs no steenkin' issues!!!"


----------



## fullkeel7 (Apr 16, 2008)

What have I gotten into? Thanks to all for the "Welcome"!!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

fullkeel7 said:


> What have I gotten into? Thanks to all for the "Welcome"!!!


Post the photos as pirate suggests and you'll find out!


----------



## fullkeel7 (Apr 16, 2008)

teshannon said:


> Post the photos as pirate suggests and you'll find out!


Just saw some of his handywork...thanks, but NO WAY!


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

welcome aboard!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

fullkeel7 said:


> Just saw some of his handywork...thanks, but NO WAY!


Awe c,mon. be a sport. it's all in good fun and keeps us occupied


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

I am glad to see the regulars are rolling out the welcome mat. So I say as well "Welcome aboard".


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

mintcakekeith said:


> Dont realy like this but here goes . Names Keith. live aboard a hudson seawolf in NW England( irish sea ) used to sail dingies then owned and sailed a cheverton caravell (irish sea /scotland) then had a number of years boatless .purchased Zeelander about 6 years ago in Palma after basic repairs sailed her back to uk via Madiera and Azores .mostly sailed west coast scotland since.hoping to go back to Azores next year.Long term plans include circumnav via tiera del fuego and magellan .still a lot of work to do before she is ready for that.


Kieth...You should have started your own new welcome thread..you will get lost in this one.


----------



## mintcakekeith (Nov 5, 2009)

ok deleted it


----------

